# Sticky  September TOTM Voting



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome tank shots this time around guys, voting will be difficult this time! 


Tank 1











Tank 2











Tank 3











Tank 4











Tank 5











Good luck everyone!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice tanks everybody.


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

Vote for tank 1! WHOO!


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Why are the pics so small all the time?


----------



## Mad Martyn (Sep 27, 2012)

Am I too late to send in my tank photo for this month? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes but you can send one next month.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Coolfish said:


> Why are the pics so small all the time?


I resize them so that they're all, roughly, the same size. Having them small actually works towards everyone's advantage, as it removes any graininess. All the same, I'll make the entries a little larger next month.


----------



## Mad Martyn (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks coolfish!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Tank 5


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

How should I send in a photo for next month


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

Tank 5.....


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for voting for my tank!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Where's the announcements and new poll for October? We're falling way behind again...


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wheres my entry?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Well here it is the middle on Oct, and no Sept TOTM or POTM winners announced. and NO Oct TOTM or POTM started.


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

BV77 said:


> Well here it is the middle on Oct, and no Sept TOTM or POTM winners announced. and NO Oct TOTM or POTM started.


Classy


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

Cory1990 said:


> Where's the announcements and new poll for October? We're falling way behind again...





BV77 said:


> Well here it is the middle on Oct, and no Sept TOTM or POTM winners announced. and NO Oct TOTM or POTM started.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

sean_130 said:


> Classy


maybe not, but you havent been around long enough to understand.....


----------



## deadmanwalking (Aug 3, 2012)

Good Luck to everyone who entered!


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Who is running the TOTM?? I made some decor changes looking to send in my pics soon before I get busy again.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

send your entries to zebradanio12..


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I sent mine but I havent seen it yet..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Krunch, little bit of delay. Not enough entries for a contest yet.


----------

